# [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*[UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

*AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*​AMDs neue 6-Kern-Prozessoren erscheinen noch im diesem Jahr, so viel ist sicher. Nun gibt es erste Online-Shops, welche die neuen Prozessoren listen. Interessant ist vor allem die Preisgestaltung der neuen Modelle, denn 2.300 NOK sind bei aktuellem Kurs rund 286,- Euro.
So soll ein AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition mit 3,2GHz für umgerechnet 286,-Euro über die Ladentheke wandern, was erheblich günstiger als Intels 6-Kerner erscheint. Besonderes Augenmerk liegt wohl auch auf den genannten Takt des schon angekündigten Turbo-Modus. 
So soll sich dieser bei dem  AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition auf 3,6GHz belaufen. Besonders die TDP scheint im Rahmen zu bleiben und so erreicht diese für das Top-Modell lediglich 125Watt TDP. 
Die Angaben sind jedoch immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da selbst die Shops von Fehlern nicht befreit sind.

Die Tatsache, dass erste Shops die Prozessoren in ihr Programm aufgenommen haben, legt die Vermutung nahe, dass der offizielle Launch-Termin bald bevor stehen könnte. Auch ein dänischer Shop listet den 1090T für umgerechnet ca. 300,-Euro und gleicht sich so mit der Preisgestaltung der anderen Shops. Der Phenom II X6 1055T mit 2,8 Ghz soll für umgerechnet 210 Euro den Besitzer wechseln. Als Lieferdatum wird der 19. April angegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: Planet3DNow

*UPDATE 10.04.10:*

Wie sich nun herausgestellt hat, scheinen sich die erwarteten Preise zu bestätigen. Die Kollegen von EXPreview konnten erste Verpackungen der neuen 6-Kerner auf Thuban-Basis ablichten.
Demnach soll der AMD Phenom II 1055T für 1999 Yuan verkauft werden, was in etwa 210,- bis 220,- Euro entspricht.
Damit macht der Prozessor-Hersteller AMD wahr, was niemand zu glauben wagte, einen vollwertigen 6-Kerner für unter 300,- anzubieten. Auf Grund der Tatsache des verhältnismäßig günstigen Preises, dürfte AMD in diesem Preissegment nahezu Konkurrenzlos sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: expreview


----------



## Ezio (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

3.2 GHz + Turbo bei 125W. Respekt


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Das sieht richtig gut aus. Und wenn der Turbomodus laut Hardwareluxx auch noch eine Steigerung von 500 MHz vorsieht (keine Ahnung in welcher Konstellation) Dann ist das ein echter Tiefschlag gen Intel, möchte ich meinen.
Aber auch wenn das Ding für mich praktisch gekauft ist, möchte ich doch lieber erst mal einen Praxistest abwarten, ehe ich mir einen X6 kaufe - denn sollte er am Ende keinen so großen Unterschied zu einem P2 X4 darstellen, dann wäre es ja Unfug, so viel zu investieren.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

3,2 GHz für 6 Kerne mit 125 Watt? Soviel hat doch schon der 955 BE. Und die TDP für die beiden anderen Kerne ist einfach Weg? No Way, das glaube ich erst wenn das von AMD persönlich bestätigt ist.


----------



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> 3,2 GHz für 6 Kerne mit 125 Watt? Soviel hat doch schon der 955 BE. Und die TDP für die beiden anderen Kerne ist einfach Weg? No Way, das glaube ich erst wenn das von AMD persönlich bestätigt ist.



Naja, Sie werden die Architektur schon etwas verbessert haben. Mit zwei Kernen an einen 4-Kerner kleben, ist es nun mal nicht getan. Die 6-Kerner werden vermutlich auch ein neues Stepping inne haben.

Man beachte, dass die Shops unabhängig aus verschiedenen Ländern die gleichen Angaben machen, also scheint es nicht allzu unwahrscheinlich .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Aber dann scheint Intel den 32nm Prozess nicht besonders gut zu nutzen, wenn sie mit einem 13nm kleineren Prozess kaum weniger TDP erzielen ...


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Günstiger als ich dachte, teurer als ich hoffte  .

Mal sehen wie sich der Preis entwickelt wird wenn der einige Monate auf dem Markt ist .


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



> Aber dann scheint Intel den 32nm Prozess nicht besonders gut zu nutzen, wenn sie mit einem 13nm kleineren Prozess kaum weniger TDP erzielen ...


 Gut erkannt. 

Aber dass die neuen CPUs deutlich effizienter werden, stand ja schon vorher fest.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Fehlt noch ein X4 955 @ 65 Watt TDP.


----------



## N1lle (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

mal sehen wie sich der launch auf die Vierkerner auswirken wird.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Wenn die Daten stimmen echt super würde mich für AMD Freun !


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Gar nicht würde ich sagen, viel billiger können die ja kaum noch werden. AMD will schließlich noch etwas verdienen. Aber eine Mega Evolution ist es schon. Der 65nm Prozess muss echt Mega grotte gewesen sein ... 

Phenom X4 9950 BE V1=125 Watt TDP

+ 800 MHz/Kern

Phenom II X4 965 BE = 125 Watt

+ 2 Kerne - 200 MHz Pro Kern

Phenom II X6 1090T = 125 Watt.

Endgeil!


----------



## Folding@Home (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Dass ist schon eine beachtliche erhoehung der effizienz der CPU aber ich haette es gerne wenn AMD auch mal die Leistung pro MHz erhoeht um mit dem Nehalem von Intel mithalten zu koennen. Hoffen wir dass AMD die Leistung pro MHz mit dem Bulldozer erhoeht.


----------



## Jan565 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Die 125W TDP wundern mich gar nicht. Eher kommt es mir noch etwas viel vor. Wenn man bedenk das der Opteron auf genau der Hälfte des Taktes nur 35W brauch, frage ich mich, wieso der 1090T mehr als das 3x bei doppeltem Takt brauch. 

Die Preise sind auf jeden Fall super. Besser kann man es nicht hin bekommen. Für "nur" ~200€ einen 1055 mit 2,8GHz und TC 3,2GHz. Wenn der auf den Markt kommt, wird so ein Teil ein muss sein, zu haben.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Ich denke eher dass der Opteron die ACP statt TDP hat ...


----------



## NCphalon (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Die Leistungsaufnahme steigt exponentiell zum Takt an, das is normal.


----------



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich denke eher dass der Opteron die ACP statt TDP hat ...



Naja, bei 40 Watt ACP sind es aber auch "nur" 60 Watt TDP.

40 Watt ACP - 60 Watt TDP
55 Watt ACP - 79 Watt TDP
75 Watt ACP - 115 Watt TDP
105 Watt ACP - 137 Watt TDP

ACP-Werte sind typischerweise zwischen 10 und 20 Prozent unter den jeweiligen TDP-Werten. Der 35Watt-Opteron müsste demnach um die 55-60 Watt TDP haben, bei deutlich niedrigeren Takt, den Rest kann man sich ausrechnen.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Die Angaben sind jedoch immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da selbst die Shops von Fehlern nicht befreit sind.



dies sollte eigentlich der Phenom II X6 1085 und nicht 1090 sein. Und dieser sollte laut den vielen Infos, 140W TDP haben. Aber Abwarten, was noch kommt. Deswegen wie @Explosiv geschrieben hat, die Angaben sind jedoch immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## Meza100 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Wow ^^ Bin echt ma gespannt wies weiter geht. Freue mich scho auf die ersten Tests mit AMD und Intel CPUs ^^ Gibts dann wohl wieder nen Fight XD


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Wenn die dann so kommen, dann könnte ich mir sogar nen Wechsel auf 6 Kerne vorstellen. Aber mal abwarten was die ersten benches so bringen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Schon erstaunlich, was AMD hier abliefert, wenn die Infos richtig sind (und wenn man bedenkt, dass das noch der alte 45nm-Herstellungsprozess ist). Das P/L-Verhältnis wäre sehr gut bei den Taktraten, den TDP-Angaben und dem Turbomodus und wenn man sich die Preise der Intel-Konkurrenz anschaut. Trotzdem scheint AMD auch noch etwas Gewinn machen zu wollen, ungesund niedrige Tiefstpreise sehen für mich anders aus. Würde mich für AMD echt freuen, wenn sich das alles bewahrheitet.


----------



## Wargrown (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Naja ein alter Prozess kann ja noch verbessert werden, was sie eventuell neben Architekturoptimierungen genutzt haben.

Der Prozessor sieht sehr gut aus, auch mit dem Preis  

Außerdem sieht die Bulldozer Architektur, bzw. die Versprechungen dazu sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Malk (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Feine Sache!
Freue mich auf die X6er  
mal gucken ob es auch 4er/3er geben wird die freigeschaltet werden können


----------



## coffeinfreak (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Ich wette die CPU ist nicht schneller als ein i7!


----------



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Malk schrieb:


> Feine Sache!
> Freue mich auf die X6er
> mal gucken ob es auch 4er/3er geben wird die freigeschaltet werden können



Einen Vier-Kerner wird es definitiv geben, der Name ist Phenom II X4 960T.
Wenn sich deaktivierte Kerne freischalten lassen sollten, dann wohl nur auf AM2+ Boards mit ACC-Funktion. Die aktuellen AM3-Boards haben dieses ACC-Feature nicht mehr, außer Asrock, die machen das per Zusatz-Controller. 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## bulldozer (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Malk schrieb:


> Feine Sache!
> Freue mich auf die X6er
> mal gucken ob es auch 4er/3er geben wird die freigeschaltet werden können


 
Phenom II X4 960T.
deaktivierter X6 :>


----------



## XE85 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Preise der Intel-Konkurrenz anschaut.



Vorsicht mit sochen Aussagen ... auch wenn sich die Daten der News sehr gut anhören sollte man bedenken das 1. intel in dem Preissegment keinen 6 Kerner anbietet, 2. der Gulftown von der Leistung unerreicht bleiben wird und 3. sich der X6 mit dem i7 messen wird welcher vor allem in Spielen wohl schneller und sparsamer ist (vor allem die Sockel 1156 i7)


sollten die 125W bei 3,2GHz stimmen - Ich glaubs zwar nicht - ist das eine tolle Leistung 

mfg


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Aber dann scheint Intel den 32nm Prozess nicht besonders gut zu nutzen, wenn sie mit einem 13nm kleineren Prozess kaum weniger TDP erzielen ...



Dirs schon klar das die TDP nicht der dierekte Stromverbrauch ist 
Warum nicht,einfach die Spannung senken und gut ist, die P II haben sowieso einen unötig hohen Vcore.


----------



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



XE85 schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit sochen Aussagen ... auch wenn sich die Daten der News sehr gut anhören sollte man bedenken das 1. intel in dem Preissegment keinen 6 Kerner anbietet, 2. der Gulftown von der Leistung unerreicht bleiben wird und 3. sich der X6 mit dem i7 messen wird welcher vor allem in Spielen wohl schneller und sparsamer ist (vor allem die Sockel 1156 i7)
> 
> 
> sollten die 125W bei 3,2GHz stimmen - Ich glaubs zwar nicht - ist das eine tolle Leistung
> ...



Zu erstens, ok.
Aber die anderen beiden Aussagen von Dir sind auch nur reine Spekulation, denn Du kannst schwer schon erhältliche CPUs mit noch nicht erhältlichen vergleichen. Aber selbst ich mach mir nichts vor und gehe davon aus, das Intels 6-Kerner schneller sein wird. Aber der Intel-6-Kerner liegt auch in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse (fast schon Dimension ) und somit auch kaum als Vergleich mit dem Phenom II X6 heran zu ziehen,...

Somit kannst weder Du noch ich, schon etwas über die Leistung der 6-Kerner von AMD aussagen und direkte Vergleiche ziehen, auch wenn man das jetzt schon gerne möchte.

Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## XE85 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Dirs schon klar das die TDP nicht der dierekte Stromverbrauch ist



das zum einen, zum anderen steht der 32nm Prozess erst am Anfang - da gibt es noch jeme menge potential zur optimierung



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> die P II haben sowieso einen unötig hohen Vcore.



da darf man nicht vergessen das AMD einen gewissen Sicherheitspolster einhalten muss damit die CPU unter allen Bedingungen stabil läuft - schlißlich gibt ja auch bei der Herstellung eine gewisse Streuung



Explosiv schrieb:


> Aber die anderen beiden Aussagen von Dir sind auch nur reine  Spekulation, denn Du kannst schwer schon erhältliche CPUs mit noch nicht  erhältlichen vergleichen.
> 
> Somit kannst weder Du noch ich, schon etwas über die Leistung der  6-Kerner aussagen und direkte Vergleiche ziehen, auch wenn man das schon  gerne möchte.



naja ... es ändert sich an der Arichtektur vom Prozessor ja nichts - also wo sollte die Leistung herkommen um zum Gulftown leistungsmäßig aufzuschließen??

mfg


----------



## Folding@Home (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Ich wette die CPU ist nicht schneller als ein i7!



Die CPU koennte bei optimierten Anwendungen einen i7 Vierkerner leicht ueberholen aber gegen den Gulftown hat er wohl keine Chance. Hoffentlich liefern sich AMD und Intel einen Preiskampf zwischen "billig" Gulftown (Q3 2010) und Phenom 2 X6. Hoffentlich passt der billig Gulftown auf den Sockel 1156.


----------



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



XE85 schrieb:


> naja ... es ändert sich an der Arichtektur vom Prozessor ja nichts - also wo sollte die Leistung herkommen um zum Gulftown leistungsmäßig aufzuschließen??
> 
> mfg



*Hust* siehe Edit meines vorigen Post . 
Gulftown wird sicher erst mit Bulldozer, entschuldige den euphorischen Ausdruck "Platt gemacht" .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## arcDaniel (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

bei dieser News bin ich zwar sehr skeptisch, aber falls es stimmen sollte, einfach nur WOW, sogar der Preis ist in anbetracht ok.

AMD --> smarter choice


----------



## XE85 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Somit kannst weder Du noch ich, schon etwas über die Leistung ..... AMD aussagen und direkte Vergleiche ziehen, auch wenn man das jetzt schon gerne möchte.





Explosiv schrieb:


> Gulftown wird sicher erst mit Bulldozer, entschuldige den euphorischen Ausdruck "Platt gemacht" .
> 
> Gruß Explosiv







mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Der Bulldozer wird aber eher gegen Sandy Bridge ins Rennen gehen und nicht gegen Gulftown.


----------



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



XE85 schrieb:


> mfg



Ja ok, die Ugly´s sind dieses mal durchaus berechtigt, sry   !
Darauf brauch ich erst mal nen Kaffee,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Stammt nun die Archtektur vom Phenom II, oder doch vom Opteron ab? 

Ich dachte ja immer der Thuban sei ein Deneb mit mehr Cache und zwei weiteren Kernen, oder steckt da doch mehr dahinter???


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Der Thuban baut auf den Istanbul auf.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Fragt sich nur ob ein großer Unterschied zwischen Shanghai und Istanbul besteht ...


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Explosiv schrieb:


> *Hust* siehe Edit meines vorigen Post .
> Gulftown wird sicher erst mit Bulldozer, entschuldige den euphorischen Ausdruck "Platt gemacht" .
> 
> Gruß Explosiv




Da hast dadurch nen Platz in meiner Sig bekommen, wenn ich nicht darf sag bitte .


----------



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur ob ein großer Unterschied zwischen Shanghai und Istanbul besteht ...





			
				Hardware-Infos schrieb:
			
		

> AMD scheint demnach mit dem Thuban einen eigenen Highend-Desktopchip entwickelt zu haben, der sich von den aktuellen Serverchips - Codename Lisbon bzw. als Doppelpack Magny-Cours - unterscheidet.



Link.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Beachboy (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Mhh 4 Kerne werden ja noch nicht so mörderisch unterstützt.

Da kauf ich mir wohl eher keinen 6 Kerner.

Aber ist irgentwie lustig das man einen 6 Kerner von AMD fürs gleiche Geld bekommt wie einen 4 Kerner von Intel.


----------



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Da hast dadurch nen Platz in meiner Sig bekommen, wenn ich nicht darf sag bitte .



Es ist ihnen erlaubt, ich trage gern mit meinem Beitrag zur allgemeinen Belustigung bei  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Also müsste die Vierkernvariante des Thubans den Phenom II um einiges schlagen, oder? Denn, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Istabul eine bessere Architektur besitzt, als der Phenom II.

Der Phenom II basiert doch auf dem Shanghai, oder? Wenn ja wie viel schneller ist denn ein Istanbul gegenüber einem Shanghai und könnte man dies dann auf den Phenom II vs. Thuban übertragen?


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Link.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv




Eigentlich meinte ich ja einen Unterschied zwischen der Serverversion des normalen Phenom II und Istanbul ...


----------



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich ja einen Unterschied zwischen der Serverversion des normalen Phenom II und Istanbul ...



Joar, da habe ich wohl etwas zu flüchtig gelesen, sry .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Einer von Vielen (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Wenn die Preise wirklich stimmen, dann wird das ja wieder ein richtiges Schnäppchen! Man bekommt 6 Kerne fürn Viertel des Preises des Core i7-980X! Klar werden die weniger leisten, aber immer noch mehr als ein Phenom II X4 965! Und der ist schon für aktuelle Spiele mehr als ausreichend!


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

@Einer von Vielen
Vielleicht wird es dann mal Zeit deinen alten Athlon 64 X2 leb wohl zu sagen und dir etwas schönes neues zu gönnen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Wozu? Es gibt kein Game, das mehr Prozessorleistung braucht.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Eben doch. Selbst ein E6600 reicht für das meiste nicht mehr laut aktuelleer PCGH ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Genau, laut PCGH kann man auch nur mit einem Quad Core Anno spielen. 
Komisch, dass es auch mit einem kleinen Dual Core geht.


----------



## Krabbat (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Ja, klingt in der Tat interessant der Phenom X6. Das mit den 125 Watt ist zwar hoch gegriffen, aber wenn der 955BE mit 4x3,2 GHz bald mit 95 Watt rauskommen soll, könnte einer mit 6x3,2 ja durchaus 125 Watt verbrauchen.
Auch die Preise sehen gut aus.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Auch in Maximalen Einstellungen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Auch in Maximalen Einstellungen?


 
Natürlich, denn maximale Einstellungen haben nur etwas mit der Grafikkarte zu tun, nicht aber mit dem Prozessor.


----------



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, dass es auch mit einem kleinen Dual Core geht.



Eben, ich komme derzeit auch gut mit meinem Phenom II X2 550 aus, reicht in Crysis für 35 Fps inkl. Filter  . Ein Quad ist für mich nur eine "Modeerscheinung" die AMD durch ihre günstigen Preise Massentauglich gemacht hat. Für mich kommt erst ein nächstes CPU-Update in Frage, wenn mein X2 "wirklich" nicht mehr ausreicht. 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## tm0975 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

die preise sind sehr vielversprechend


----------



## cartago2202 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

die preise sind top, ich seh schon mein neues system vor augen


----------



## fuddles (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Einen Vier-Kerner wird es definitiv geben, der Name ist Phenom II X4 960T.
> Wenn sich deaktivierte Kerne freischalten lassen sollten, dann wohl nur auf AM2+ Boards mit ACC-Funktion. Die aktuellen AM3-Boards haben dieses ACC-Feature nicht mehr, außer Asrock, die machen das per Zusatz-Controller.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



_Ich habe ien AM3 mit ACC Funktion._
Elitegroup A790GXM-AD3, 790GX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (89-206-V18110) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Und alt ist das Board eigentlich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

AAC haben auch meine AM3 Bretter, aber freischalten ist eh nicht mein Ding. Die Preise sind ja recht dicht beieinander, dann kauft man sich gleich den 6 Kerner als rumzueiern.


----------



## Explosiv (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



fuddles schrieb:


> _Ich habe ien AM3 mit ACC Funktion._
> Elitegroup A790GXM-AD3, 790GX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (89-206-V18110) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Und alt ist das Board eigentlich nicht.



Ja sry, ich habe mich unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich meine die ACC-Funktion ist nur den 7XX-Chipsätzen (AM2+/AM3) vorbehalten. Die neuen 8XX-Chipsätze (AM3-only) haben diese Funktion nicht mehr, außer bei Asrock, bei denen soll es über einen zusätzlichen Chip realisiert werden. Mit aktuell meine ich den 8XX-Chipsatz,...

Ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlich .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bääängel (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Bei den Preisen  sollte Intel sich warm anziehen


----------



## fuddles (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Ist sicherlich auch interessant für OEM Komplettrechner. Können die mit vollen 6 Kernen werben zu niedrigen Preisen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Wenn das mal nicht eine Kampfansage an alle CoreI7 ist....
Bei dem Preis - Genial!


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Ist so gut wie gekauft. 

Wichtig ist aber das er auch bei der Verwendung von einer gleichen Kernzahl schneller ist als ein Phenom II x4. 

Sonst kann ich nämlich getrost warten bis die nächste Generation von AMD´s kommt. Ich will nämlich keinen Phenom II x4 mit 2 zusätzlichen Kernen, dafür sind die Spiele einfach noch zu wenig optimiert.


----------



## Namaker (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Eben, ich komme derzeit auch gut mit meinem Phenom II X2 550 aus, reicht in Crysis für 35 Fps inkl. Filter  .


Crysis lastet einen Quad auch nur zu 30% aus


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Die Leistungsaufnahme steigt exponentiell zum Takt an, das is normal.


 
[klugscheißermode an]

Linear zum Takt, exponentiell zur Vcore

neuTDP = altTDP * (neuClock/altClock) * (neuVcore/altVcore)²    

[Klugscheißermode aus]


b2t

Ich freu mich drauf

ich hoff der BE Läuft aufm meinem AM2+ Mobo 


MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

@ILAN12346 hi erst mal. Ja, die info ist offizell der X6 ist AM2+ Ready und hat ein DDR2/DDR3 controller. Cool ne. Denn dieses  GA-MA770-UD3 (rev. 2.1 GA-MA770-UD3 (rev. 2.1) - GIGABYTE - Support&Download - Motherboard - CPU Support List ) mit nur Dual Channel DDR2 1333+ for remarkable system performance, hat bei AM3 den Phenom II X6 1055T stehen. und bei meinen MSI K9A2 cf v2 soll auch ein BIOS-update rauskommen für X6.


----------



## Folding@Home (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Eben, ich komme derzeit auch gut mit meinem Phenom II X2 550 aus, reicht in Crysis für 35 Fps inkl. Filter  . Ein Quad ist für mich nur eine "Modeerscheinung" die AMD durch ihre günstigen Preise Massentauglich gemacht hat. Für mich kommt erst ein nächstes CPU-Update in Frage, wenn mein X2 "wirklich" nicht mehr ausreicht.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Modeerscheinung???????
Du koenntest mit einem Vierkerner doppelt so schnell falten.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

yay 

danke für die info 

nu muss nurnoch der preiß vom BE bisschen fallen (~200€ wär noch OK), und dem kauf steht nichtmehr im wege 

(muss aber zuerst mal ne neue Graka her, maybe 5870 (dir mir aber ATM Immernoch zu Teuer ist  ))

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

200 € wär OK ... Geizig ist das, nichts weiter!
Selbst 400 € wären noch vollkommen gerechtfertigt. Dieser Prozessor wär der erste seiner Art, und rein theoretisch schneller als jeder Core i7 Quadcore ...


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Naja nicht wirklich, weil die ja HT unterstützen... naja mal schauen.


----------



## speddy411 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Mein Gott...125W, 6 Kerne, 3.6Ghz und das für ca. 300€ ist echt der Hammer...


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Stimmt schon, aber bestätigt hat das ja noch keiner. Zudem wird Intel ja die Mainstream 6er erst 3 Quartal bringen... AMD ist in Sachen Hardware echt auf Zack, egal ob bei Grafikkarten oder Prozessoren.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> 200 € wär OK ... Geizig ist das, nichts weiter!


 
ja, ich weiß doch 

Aber ich als Kleiner Azubi hab auch nicht soooo viel Geld über ;___;

Ok, die CPU ist sicher auch nicht für Kleine Azubis gedacht 

was ich mich Grade frage ist ob es dann auch, abgespeckte 6 Cores Ala, PII X3 und X2 gebe wird...

also nen PII X5 zb ._.

wobei, die dann Namentechnisch Probleme bekommen werden 

X4 = 8/9XX
X6= 10XX

da is jkein Platz für den namen der 5-Cores

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Man könnte die X5 1005, 1010, 1015 usw. nennen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Man könnte die X5 1005, 1010, 1015 usw. nennen.


 
und wenn man sowas nun weiterspinnt, gibts dann neue X4 :o vllt mit 9 MB Cache, die dann vllt nur 84W TDP haben 

maybe 975, 985, 995 

am anfang vom Post dachte ich noch das is eh sinnlos, aber so unmöglich ist das doch garnicht, oder o__O

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Folding@Home (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

 wie die heissen werden.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Man ich bin echt mal gespannt wo die Erhöhung der Kerne noch hinführt. Anfang 2005 gab es ja "nur" Singlecores, 2 Jahre später schon Quadcores und heute 5 Jahre später stehen wir kurz vor dem Lauch der Hexacores...

Bin echt auf die ersten Benches von PCGH gespannt. Wenn sich die MHz-Leistung des Thuban gegenüber dem Phenom noch gesteigert hat und sich das mit der niedrigen TDP bewahrheiten sollte, dann wäre ich voll und ganz zufrieden

Bis dahin heist es nur abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

da bin ich auch schon gespannt wie ein flitzebogen 
in meinen augen in sind sechs-kerner aber nur ein zwischenschritt zwischen 4- und 8-kernen!


----------



## mixxed_up (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Dann sind Dual Cores auch nur ein Zwischenschritt.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (21. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

wenn man eher auf die verdoppelung achtet, dann nicht 

nach 2^2 folgt 2^3!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

*saber* *saber* hammer wenn dies zutrifft dann wirds richtig geil^^ und die überlegung mir einen zuhollen wäre auch nicht schlecht

mfg
solid


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

wer sagt denn das es eine Verdopplung sein muss ;D
wir sind (@ desktop) Grade mal @ 6
1 --> 2 ist Logich
2 --> 3 Gabs nicht (Vorerst, da Intel ja Gecheatet hat  mit den 2 Duals )
2 --> 4 is von intel gekommen, mit den beiden Dual Die´s
die 3 Cores, waren abgespeckte Quad´s (AMD)
4 --> 5 is einfach dumm umzusetzen, die´s mit ungeraden Corezahlen sind mist^^
und 6 ist das logiche nächste, siehe AMD/Intel 
MFG ILAN12346

ich denk mal, nu wird immer um 2 Cores aufgestockt

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Früher waren MHz das wichtigste um die Leistung zu steigern, bis man ja merkte das MHz nicht alles sind und die Erhöhung auch Probleme mit sich brachte (siehe P4), dann erhöhte man die Kernanzahl.

Was meint ihr wie lange wird man das Spiel mit der Kernerhöhung noch  treiben können, bis 20Kerner, oder doch mehr?


----------



## Progs-ID (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Ein Sechskerner mit der gleichen TDP wie der Vierkerner, nicht schlecht. Ist auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert. 

@ OT:
Die neuen IBM-CPUs sind auch süß. Würde so einen auch mal gerne testen. Sind nur megateuer und für den Normalbetrieb fast nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wie lange wird man das Spiel mit der Kernerhöhung noch treiben können, bis 20Kerner, oder doch mehr?


 
Nichtmehr lang...

nu sind sie bei 32 nm angekommen, iwann 28 aber da is auch ein ende in Sicht, dann werden es immer mehr Kerne und iwann is ende, Kleinerer Prozess geht nicht und die Die wird immer größer und hat eine höhere TDP bis wir wieder da sind, wo wir beim P4 waren... einfach zu heiß das Ding 
und dann Kommt Dualsockel 4 Desktop ;D
und das Spiel geht von vorne los^^

iwann freuen wir und über ein 6 Sockel mobo 4 Desktop 

asso, Gibt nen Intelchip mit 48 Cores, ich such nomma link raus ;D

edit

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## ShortyLimits (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

wenns stimmt wärs super aber mal abwarten


----------



## Jan565 (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Ist doch auch so, dass man heute was die grenzen der Physik erreicht hat. Wesentlich kleiner als 32nm wird es nicht mehr gehen. Ich denke mal bei 25nm ist endgültig schluss. Die Mhz grenze bei heutigen CPU´s ist doch eigentlich auch schon erreicht. Einige Intel CPU´s kommen auf 4+Ghz stabil. Aber eine CPU hällt das nicht wirklich lange aus. Das Spielt das Material nicht mit. 

Ich kenne auch einen der hat einen E8400 auf 2x4,5GHz stabil laufen. Davor hatte er den E8400 auf 2x4,6 laufen gehabt. Alles Stabil für 24/7. Die CPU ist ihm nach 3 Monaten abgeraucht, nicht wegen Hitze, sondern das Material hat es nicht mit gemacht. 

Mal sehen wo das noch hin führt und wann endlich die CPU´s mit Licht Leiterbahnen kommen(wer nicht mehr genau wie die heißen). Dann werden die CPU´s wohl wieder wesentlich schneller werden können.


----------



## Malk (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Also an dual Sockel Mainboards im Main Stream Bereich kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben.
Wenn die CPUs nicht mehr kleiner gehen muss man halt an der Architektur weiter arbeiten. Ich glaube da gibt es noch sehr viel Potential die man durch dynamischere Aufbauweisen erreichen kann.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Soweit ich weiß ist momentan die maximale Grenze der Fertigung bei 18nm erreicht, da intel ja schon prototypen in 22nm gefertigt hat ist das quatsch ^^(quelle cb, pcgh), und z.b ich  habe immer noch in einem 2.pc einen athlon 64 3200+(so 939) auf 3ghz laufen und das seit nun etwa 3jahren, er wird nach 12stunden prime nich über 67grad heiß mit boxed kühler(hab noh ein lüfter extra drauf geschnallt) und is auch nich abgeraucht(sadrtakt is 2ghz)


----------



## Stricherstrich (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Da muss ich ernsthaft überlegen ob ich mir mein Q9400 nicht hole und lieber etwas warte! Übrigens auf was meint ihr könnte man den Q9400 Hochtakten?
Der Standart ist ja 2.5 Ghz ich hab da so an 3.5Ghz mit einem Großglockner gedacht : )


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

naja wenn du beides (gc und q9400) schon hast sind 3.2 sicher drinne, aber der groß clockner is ja aauch nich so highend, und wenn du noch nichts von beidem hast kauf dir lieber ein q9450(mehr cache etc...) und ein mugen 2 oder die nordwand dazu da sind sicher 3.8-4ghz drinne mfg..


----------



## Torr Samaho (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

bin mal auf benchmarks gespannt, vor allem wie der x6 gegen den i5-750 (am besten übertakteten) aussieht. 

ich hatte schon beschlossen, dass der neue pc mit einem i5-750 läuft, und schon ist das nicht mehr sicher. 

hoffentlich machen die zusätzlichen kerne sich entsprechend bemerkbar. gerade games werden noch mehr vom takt als von der anzahl der kerne beschleunigt.


----------



## Infernalracing (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Ich warte im Moment auch ab, denn ein Phenom II X6 zu dem Preis hört sich für mich Wirklich gut an.
Und Ende April wird dann endlich Aufgerüstet.


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Bislang wusste ich garnicht, das ich einen Hexa-Core will.
Aber bei dem Preis gerät man ja wirklich ins grübeln.


----------



## Rolk (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bislang wusste ich garnicht, das ich einen Hexa-Core will.
> Aber bei dem Preis gerät man ja wirklich ins grübeln.


 
Genau meine Gedanken. 

Grafikkarten oder Arbeitsspeicher kaufen ist zur Zeit eh eine undankbare Sache, schlagen wir halt bei den CPUs zu.


----------



## KTMDoki (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

der hört sich schon sehr lecker an, vor allem bei dem Preis, wenn es denn stimmt!

Ich überlege, ob ich nicht doch auf den X6 wechseln soll 
Zuerst kauf ich mir aber eine neue KTM


----------



## Stricherstrich (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Q9450? Meinst du nicht eher den Q9550?
Und ist da nicht der i5 750 Besser? Ich weiß nicht was sich mr holen soll aber ich hoffe der Preis wird nach erscheinen der 6 Kerner von Intel und AMD der Preis der 4Kerner gedrückt! Jedenfalls bei Intel : )


----------



## mr.hellgate (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Sehr schön  somit wurde nun direkt auch für mich Bestätigt [was nahe lag] und zwar das es BE Modelle bzw. ein Modell  geben wird!
Wenn sich der Preis vllt. noch ein paar €onen nach unten ein Pendelt hat AMD wirklich gute CPU's in seiner Reihe  [wenn die Endleistung auch stimmt!]

Ein großes Dankeschön an Explosiv für diese News !

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> 200 € wär OK ... Geizig ist das, nichts weiter!
> Selbst 400 € wären noch vollkommen gerechtfertigt. Dieser Prozessor wär der erste seiner Art, und rein theoretisch schneller als jeder Core i7 Quadcore ...



200€ wären denkbar für AMD, den deren Preisstruktur ist sehr leicht zu durchschauen. und 200€ für den Phenom II X6 1085 @ 3.2/3.6 GHz wären sogar sehr wahrscheinlich, nur wann genau, vielleicht in 6 Monaten.


----------



## Explosiv (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> nur wann genau, vielleicht in 6 Monaten.



Anfang zweites Quartal, also im April, zum Launch der neuen 8XX-Chipsätze .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Rolk (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Naja, so um die 200 € halte ich für die beiden kleineren Modelle durchaus für wahrscheinlich. Das Topmodell wird aber wohl doch eher bei 300 € liegen. Aber wegen mir, ich nehme es auch gerne für 200 €.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



> Anfang zweites Quartal, also im April, zum Launch der neuen  8XX-Chipsätze .
> 
> Gruß  Explosiv


Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob sich dass bewahrheiten soll, was OC Workbench angeblich mit Benches herausgefunden haben will: _Dass sich durch den neuen Chipsatz die pro MHz-Leistung aktueller Phenom II Modelle erhöhen soll._

Meine Meinung dazu ist: 
Ich glaube es erst, wenn stichhaltige Beweiße vorhanden sind. Aber wenn das stimmen sollte, wäre das echt klasse. 
-> Mein Tipp ist ja, dass der Phenom II (und vielleich ja auch der Thuban) einfach vom höheren RAM-Takt profitiert. 
Momentan ist es ja der Fall, dass es dem Phenom II egal ist, ob man DDR3 1066, oder 1600er verbaut hat, die Leistung bleibt gleich.

Dann wäre ein Hexacore und der 890er Chipsatz wirklich eine Überlegung wert


----------



## mixxed_up (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Intel arbeitet doch schon am 4nm Prozess. Es geht also noch wesentlich kleiner. Nach nm kommt pn (Pikometer), dann fm (femtometer), und zu guter letzt am (Attometer). Es ist also noch viel Luft nach unten. Allerdings muss die Technik verbessert werden als solche Dimensionen der kleinheit zu erreichen.


----------



## Fabo (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Iist ja schon ein echt guter Preis! Werde aber trodzdem noch warten. Erstens hab ich kein geld zweitens reicht mir mein Quadcore noch!


----------



## Explosiv (22. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Intel arbeitet doch schon am 4nm Prozess. Es geht also noch wesentlich kleiner. Nach nm kommt pn (Pikometer), dann fm (femtometer), und zu guter letzt am (Attometer). Es ist also noch viel Luft nach unten. Allerdings muss die Technik verbessert werden als solche Dimensionen der kleinheit zu erreichen.



Das Problem des kleineren Fertigungsprozesses liegt eher bei den Maschinen, die auch in der Lage sein müssen, solch kleine Prozessoren herzustellen. 

Da würde die Frage passen: Wer war zu erst da, dass Huhn oder das Ei  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Da würde die Frage passen: Wer war zu erst da, dass Huhn oder das Ei  ?
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Tja, jetzt weiß ich das du ICQ hast


----------



## meppusch (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Intel arbeitet doch schon am 4nm Prozess. Es geht also noch wesentlich kleiner. Nach nm kommt pn (Pikometer), dann fm (femtometer), und zu guter letzt am (Attometer). Es ist also noch viel Luft nach unten. Allerdings muss die Technik verbessert werden als solche Dimensionen der kleinheit zu erreichen.


Ein Siliziumatom hat einen Durchmesser von etwa 0,2 nm ....


----------



## Partybu3 (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

dito, aber es läst einen ja träumen 

6*3,2ghz-125tdp-€266

das is ne zahl die sich für amd mal gewachsen haben wird so sie denn in der form kommen wird.

ik freu mir -- auch wenn ich den 6 kerner denke ich nicht kaufen werde da mein pII945 mit 3,4ghz ohnehin nicht ausgelastet wird, weder von spielen noch von der sw außer von video enc und co.

mein vorschlag :

den programmierern mal die dauemenschrauben ansetzen um dafür zu sorgen das die das was an enormer leistung eh schon vorhanden ist auch mal nutzbar zu machen.

das ist doch wie bei den autos wir fahren alle schleudern die 20 liter auf 100km brauchen jedoch könnten die 20 liter locker auch für das doppelte oder mehr reichen.

das was unsere systeme am meisten bremst ist die sw egal ob linux win oder mac.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

ATI-Forum.de hatte die News auch gebracht, jetzt wurde auf Wunsch von AMD der Großteil der News gelöscht. Jetzt ist nur die Frage: Wurde zensiert, weil die News stimmen oder weil sie nicht stimmen? 


[Update] AMDs "Thuban": 6 Kerne für unter XXX,- Euro?


> Update vom 23.3.10 09:37 Uhr: Diese News wurde auf Wunsch von AMD entfernt.


----------



## Jan565 (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Laut einem Mitarbeiter, mit dem ich auf der CeBIT gesprochen habe, soll der 890FX chip maximal 40% mehr Leistung aus den CPU´s holen. Vorstellen kann ich mir noch nicht so gant. Das ein Leistungszuwachs kommt kann man sich gut vorstellen, schließlich war das bissher immer so. 

Mal sehen vielleicht wird dieses Jahr ein guter start für AMD. Günstige und Leistungsstrake CPU´s die wesentlich billiger sind als die der Konkurenz mit vielleicht sogar deutlich mehr Leistung(spekulation). Von mir ganz klar Daumen hoch. Scheint so als ob AMD aus den letzen Jahren gelernt hat. 

Ich frage mich, wenn sich das alles bewahrheitet, wer dann noch Intel 6Kern CPU´s kauft. Weil bei 6 Kernen wird es doch wohl kaum möglich sein, eine CPU zu 100% belasten außer mit Prime jetzt. 

Für mich steht fest ich werde meinen 955BE verkaufen und mit dann den 6 Kern AMD Prozessor kaufen. Bei den Preisen muss man einfach zu schlagen. Auch wenn es sinnlos ist jetzt schon Hex-Core CPU´s zu verweden als Gamer und Otto-Normal-User.


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Laut einem Mitarbeiter, mit dem ich auf der CeBIT gesprochen habe, soll der 890FX chip maximal 40% mehr Leistung aus den CPU´s holen.


 
Wenn das stimmt wäre jedes Mainboard ohne 890FX Chipsatz eine glatte Fehlinvestition. 

Mal abwarten was wirklich Sache ist. Eigentlich wäre das zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## Kami84 (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

P/L-Verhältnis hört sich gut an... werde aber auch noch warten bis ich mir den hole.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Laut einem Mitarbeiter, mit dem ich auf der CeBIT gesprochen habe, soll der 890FX chip maximal 40% mehr Leistung aus den CPU´s holen.



So ein Blödsinn, was der "Mitarbeiter" da von sich gibt. Vll. hat er sich auf SATA III bezogen (was wieder nichts mit der Northbridge zu tun hätte) und meinte, dass da 40% mehr drinnen ist


----------



## thor1995 (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

das nenn ich einen genialen preis auch wenn sie sehr warscheinlich nicht schneller sein werden als die intel 6 kern prozessoren aber welchen intel 6 kern prozessor bekommt man schon für den preis?


----------



## Explosiv (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> ATI-Forum.de hatte die News auch gebracht, jetzt wurde auf Wunsch von AMD der Großteil der News gelöscht. Jetzt ist nur die Frage: Wurde zensiert, weil die News stimmen oder weil sie nicht stimmen?
> 
> 
> [Update] AMDs "Thuban": 6 Kerne für unter XXX,- Euro?



Gut aufgepasst  ! 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## watercooled (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

WOW! Da können wir mal gespannt sein!

[x] Gekauft!


----------



## bulldozer (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T benchmark leaked:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ii-x6-1055t-erster-benchmark.html#post1659091


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

den benchmark würde ich mal nicht zählen lassen! Da der nur mir knap 800MHz Taktet(FSB 200 und Multi 4).


----------



## Elzoco (23. März 2010)

Wahrscheinlich weil Cn'Q gerade an ist. (Hat sich erst später heruntergetaktet).


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

NOIN!

Information
Sorry but this board is currently unavailable.

edit: ahh da ises wieder 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

ich glaube nicht das der bis auf 800MHz runter geht.


----------



## Namaker (23. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Natürlich tut er das, genau wie alle jetzigen Phenom IIs. 



bulldozer schrieb:


> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T benchmark leaked:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ii-x6-1055t-erster-benchmark.html#post1659091


FAIL! Guckt euch einmal den "Mainboard"-Reiter bei CPU-Z an: Model: "A*890GX*M-A"
Chipset: 785GX 
(Könnte natürlich auch ein Auslesefehler sein, wäre aber allerdings langweilig )


----------



## Russel Grow (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



fuddles schrieb:


> _Ich habe ien AM3 mit ACC Funktion._
> Elitegroup A790GXM-AD3, 790GX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (89-206-V18110) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Und alt ist das Board eigentlich nicht.




Mein AM3 Board (Asus  M4A79T Deluxe)
Hat auch den ACC Modus -mit diesem hab ich den deaktivierten Teil des CPU Caches (6Mb L3 statt 4Mb L3) freischalten können!


----------



## Dukex2 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Ist bekannt wann der 890FX chip in etwa raus kommt, bzw Boards?!


----------



## Explosiv (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Ist bekannt wann der 890FX chip in etwa raus kommt, bzw Boards?!



Anfang April 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Dukex2 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Anfang April



Super!


Hoffe das da was schönes dabei ist denn die jetzigen wie die von Asus mit Braunen PCB sehen mal bescheiden aus . 
Schwarz wäre nice


----------



## XE85 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

bei Geuzhals sind die Prozessoren mittlerweile gelistet - allerdings noch ohne Preise

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



XE85 schrieb:


> bei Geuzhals sind die Prozessoren mittlerweile gelistet - allerdings noch ohne Preise
> 
> mfg



Seid über einer Woche schon.


----------



## XE85 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

ups ... habs heute erst gesehn 

mfg


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Ich auch.
Ich bin echt gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


----------



## Raikoon (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

mal gucken was da auf uns zukommt und wie hoch der Leistungszuwachs sein wird.


----------



## bulldozer (1. April 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



> Insgesamt plant AMD in diesem fünf Varianten des X6 auf den Markt zu werfen. Im zweiten Quartal kommen zunächst die CPUs X6 1035T (2.6 GHz), X6 1055T (2.8 GHz), X6 1075T (3.0 GHz) und der X 1090T (3.2GHz). Im Herbst folgt mit dem X6 1095T das Spitzenmodell, das 3.6 GHz leisten soll.


 
Quelle: AMD Six-Core Phenom II: Im halben Dutzend billiger » neuerdings.com

"Im Herbst folgt mit dem X6 1095T das Spitzenmodell, das 3.6 GHz leisten soll."
Und mit Turbo dann 4000mhz oder was 

Sieht mir sehr unseriös aus.


----------



## Hardwell (1. April 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

bin mal wie gut der cpu wird und wie ut er sich übertakten lässt!


----------



## Sace (1. April 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Kann mich jemand evtl. über den Sinn eines X6 aufklären? Es werden in Spielen ja noch nicht mal 4-Kerner unterstützt, was bringt dann ein 6-Kerner? 

Mit welchem Intel könnte man das vergleichen, da die ja, wie z.B. der i7 4 Kerne haben, aber auch 4 weitere "dazu" realisieren.

Die News könnte auch ein Aprilscherz sein.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. April 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Sace schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand evtl. über den Sinn eines X6 aufklären? Es werden in Spielen ja noch nicht mal 4-Kerner unterstützt, was bringt dann ein 6-Kerner?
> 
> Mit welchem Intel könnte man das vergleichen, da die ja, wie z.B. der i7 4 Kerne haben, aber auch 4 weitere "dazu" realisieren.
> 
> Die News könnte auch ein Aprilscherz sein.


 

Nicht jeder benutzt seinen PC NUR ZUM SPIELEN, es gibt ne menge Anwendungen zumal im Video Bereich, welche sich über jeden zusätzlichen Kern freuen. Obs dus glaubst oder nicht es gibt sogar anwendungen die hätten liber 12 keren à 2ghz wie nur 2 mit 5ghz...


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Quelle: AMD Six-Core Phenom II: Im halben Dutzend billiger » neuerdings.com
> 
> "Im Herbst folgt mit dem X6 1095T das Spitzenmodell, das 3.6 GHz leisten soll."
> Und mit Turbo dann 4000mhz oder was
> ...




Da glaube ich kaum. Es gibt doch noch nicht einmal einen Quadcore mit 3,6 GHz. Und Beweise können die anscheinend auch nicht vorlegen. Einfach nicht ernst nehmen würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Explosiv (10. April 2010)

*AW: [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

****UPDATE****

Die ersten Verpackungen wurden abgelichtet und ein erster Preis ist bestätigt !
Siehe erster Post .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Low (10. April 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Da glaube ich kaum. Es gibt doch noch nicht einmal einen Quadcore mit 3,6 GHz. Und Beweise können die anscheinend auch nicht vorlegen. Einfach nicht ernst nehmen würde ich mal sagen.



Hat AMD nicht einen PII 975 mit 3,6Ghz auf den Markt geworfen oder? Meine ich hätte mal was dazu auf PCGH gelesen


----------



## Shi (10. April 2010)

*AW: [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Das ist echt konkurrenzlos günstig


----------



## atti11 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

echt klasse^^

ich hoffe das die quad´s bald auch ein neues steping bekommen!

6*3,2GHZ + Turbo und dann nur 125W

Dann solte ein 4*3,2 ohne Turbo doch locker an unter die 95W kommen


----------



## riedochs (10. April 2010)

*AW: [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Na, dann wird es wohl Zeit meinen Xenon in Rente zu schicken.


----------



## GTA 3 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Mal ne Frage, wieso ist AMD günstiger als Intel ? Was macht da Intel falsch ?


----------



## atti11 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

AMD will ihr produkte verkaufen....
AMD musste auch zur einführung des Phenom II solche preise fahren weil sonst währen sie vil. den Bach herrunter gegangen!

Aber AMD wird wohl noch was dranne verdienen sonst würden die das net machen xD 

Und intel mit ihren eXtrem CPU´s für 1000€ brauche ich nix zu zu sagen oder?


----------



## Low (10. April 2010)

*AW: [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wieso ist AMD günstiger als Intel ? Was macht da Intel falsch ?


Alles was AMD richtig macht.


----------



## Dude101 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Die sind einfach zu geldgeil. Für das an mehr Leistung für den Aufpreis lohnt für den Otto-normal-Benutzer (sprich Spielen, Surfen und vllt hier und da mal n video schneiden oder was weiß ich) nur selten meiner Meinug nach.


----------



## mixxed_up (10. April 2010)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



Low schrieb:


> Hat AMD nicht einen PII 975 mit 3,6Ghz auf den Markt geworfen oder? Meine ich hätte mal was dazu auf PCGH gelesen




Nein, dieser Prozessor ist bis heute nicht auf dem Markt. Das ist auch ein Quadcore, kein Hexacore. Der 955 BE, das theoretische Gegenstück zum 1090T, wird bald nur noch 95 Watt brauchen. Deshalb passen 125 Watt zum 6 Kern Modell nun realtiv gut.


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. April 2010)

*AW: [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wieso ist AMD günstiger als Intel ? Was macht da Intel falsch ?


Nun ja, Elitarismus ist nun einmal eine Sache, die ihren Preis hat. Sicher, der Intel 6-Kerner ist Leistungsfähiger, aber das lässt sich Intel auch gut bezahlen. AMD wiederrum sagt "6-Kerner für alle!" - naja, so in etwa. Und dementsprechend gibt's die guten Stücke schon für weitaus weniger Geld.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (10. April 2010)

*AW: [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Ja der is gekauft würde ich sagen zusammen mit nem Crosshair IV Formula^^


----------



## mixxed_up (10. April 2010)

*AW: [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*

Lieber ein 890FX-GD70.


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2010)

*AW: [UPDATE: Preis bestätigt, Verpackung abgelichtet!] AMD Phenom II X6 10XXT: erste Preise gesichtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Lieber ein 890FX-GD70.


 
Es gibt nur einen Smile der diesem Board und einem PII X6 gerecht wird


----------

